# Look what we found after 5yrs of being installed



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)

Please don't copy these methods...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice........


What was the call for? A leak perhaps.....:whistling2:


----------



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)

We were on site for the water heater and upon offering a free inspection - the customer remembered they had "a little mold" behind the toilet. Look close at the top connection to spot the red hot PVC glue utilized lol


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was out of schwinn couplings at the time.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I was out of schwinn couplings at the time.


And you said not to worry nobody would ever know.:hammer:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> i was out of schwinn couplings at the time.





epox said:


> and you said not to worry nobody would ever know.:hammer:


lmao! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I see a combo of gator bites and shark bites, Atleast I woulda used all sharkbites or all gatorbites, mixing them up Is just plain hackish.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I see a combo of gator bites and shark bites, Atleast I woulda used all sharkbites or all gatorbites, mixing them up Is just plain hackish.
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


It was smorgasbord Wednesday.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Those aren't Gatorbites Mississippi, those copper fitting are the DIY'ers fittings with the solder already installed. Just heat n' go!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Those aren't Gatorbites Mississippi, those copper fitting are the DIY'ers fittings with the solder already installed. Just heat n' go!


We had a rep. drop off some samples of those a few years ago. I never used them as I was worried about the void left after the preloaded solder supposedly flowed into the joint. 







Paul


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> We had a rep. drop off some samples of those a few years ago. I never used them as I was worried about the void left after the preloaded solder supposedly flowed into the joint.
> Paul


They are also very thin walled copper. Probably made in China.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

AAP-Anthony said:


> We were on site for the water heater and upon offering a free inspection - the customer remembered they had "a little mold" behind the toilet. Look close at the top connection to spot the red hot PVC glue utilized lol


PVC glue? Everybody know you're supposed to use 'Just for copper'.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

What a mess!


----------

